# Problem: Maven import extern Lib



## ImpCaligula (19. Okt 2015)

Salvete....

leider bin ich nicht "der" Maven Experte. Arbeite normalerweise mit anderen Werkzeugen - arbeite mich aber gerade ein. Ich habe nun folgendes Problem.

1) Gegeben ist ein Projekt, welches auf einem Server Trunk liegt.
2) Mein Projekt ist lokal mit SVN versioniert.
3) Ich benötige die GSON.jar für das Projekt.

Also habe ich folgende Schritte gemacht.
- GSON.jar herunter geladen
- src/lib Ordner erstellt
- GSON.jar rein kopiert
- pom.xml angepasst:


```
<dependency>
                <groupId>gson-2.3.1</groupId>
               <artifactId>gson-2.3.1</artifactId>
                <scope>system</scope>
                <version>1.0</version>
               <systemPath>${basedir}\src\lib\gson-2.3.1.jar</systemPath>
</dependency>
```

*So.* Das klappt auch alles super. Wenn ich lokal einen mvn -cleaninstall mache, dann klappt das Build einwandfrei!

*Das Problem.* Wenn ich nun mittels SVN ein Commit mache - meldet sich aber sofort Jenkins mit einem Build Failure! Jenkins moniert wie folgt (ich habe die Unternehmens Pfade mit xxxxx auskommentiert):


```
[WARNING] Failure to transfer org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin/maven-metadata.xml
from https://xxxxx.de/xxxxx/content/groups/xxxxx was cached in the local
repository, resolution will not be reattempted until the update interval of xxxxx-xxxxx.xxxxx-xxxxx
has elapsed or updates are forced. Original error: Could not transfer metadata org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin/maven-metadata.xml
from/to xxxxx-xxxxx.xxxxx-xxxxx (https://xxxxx.xxxxx-xxxxx.de/xxxxx/content/groups/xxxxx-xxxxx):
Access denied to: https://xxxxx.xxxxx-xxxxx.de/xxxxx/content/groups/xxxxx-xxxxx/org/apache/maven/plugins/maven-deploy-plugin/maven-metadata.xml ,
ReasonPhrase:Forbidden.
```

Kann jemand mit Hinweisen mir auf die Sprünge helfen? Danke!


----------



## Madlip (20. Okt 2015)

Kann es sein das dort Proxy Einstellungen getätigt werden müssen? Sieht für mich so aus als würde da eine Firewall die downloads nicht zu lassen.


----------



## mgascoyne (20. Okt 2015)

Maven ist gerade dafür gedacht das Du keine lokalen Abhängigkeiten mehr in Deinem Projekt benötigst. Trage die Abhängigkeiten ein und Maven kümmert sich darum die korrekte Version zu holen:


```
<dependency>
    <groupId>com.google.code.gson</groupId>
    <artifactId>gson</artifactId>
    <version>2.3.1</version>
</dependency>
```

Wobei 2.3.1 auch nicht die aktuelleste Version ist. Statt der Versionsnummer kannst Du auch LATEST angeben.


----------



## ImpCaligula (23. Okt 2015)

*mgascoyne*
Danke. Ich wollte eben schreiben, dass ich es heraus gefunden habe. Aber natürlich ein Danke an Deine Antwort. Ist ja auch hilfreich, wenn andere schauen mit den gleichen Fragen / Problemen. So klappt es, wie Du schreibst. Das mit dem Latest wusste ich nicht! Super Tipp - Danke!

Das Thema ist hier somit erledigt! Danke nochmals Allen...


----------

